# Nextsteps blue angel party pics



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Had a great time, thanx for having us, Mark and Angelyn.Heres our pics. It was a kick a$$ band, and Party.














































My and Joels beautiful wives. (Jennifer is shooting a bird)



















Party barge.









Thats some pretty good Blue Angel pics with a Nikon Cool Pix. (If I do say so myself)


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Wish we could have made it....Had Soccer.....But we won the championship so I think it was worth missing the party...:usaflag:usaflag

Nice pics.....waiting for more.....


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks Like a lot of PFFERS having a Great Time,:clap Sorry I missed it too Had to work:banghead , Will let The Boss Know This Time Next Year I want the weekend Off so I can Join in on the Fun, Thanks for Posting The Pic's And Glad Everyone had a Good Time!!! BTW Kahala Congrats on the Championship:clap, See Ya'll On The Water!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HaHa....I personally like to thank Mark (Nextstep) and Angelyn (Crowningaround) Swinney for putting on such a Wonderful party. It was freaking AUSOME! 



I even got in the pix's above. [Back of my head] talking to Ultalite. 



Got to see my my buddy Joel aka Murpheryslaw who I haven't seen in 2yrs and a Whole bunch of folks that I haven't seen in quite a while.



Met some new ones too. 



In layman's terms. " This was a Kick Ass Party!"



Thank You so much.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I appreciated the jello shots I got from Ultralite and appreciated the Kinneys for hosting, though I did not get to meet them.I just eased up in the boat and tied off to the dock. Even spotted a ray in the shallows right by their dock- watch your step. Good band, plenty of food, looked to be free, but we had already eaten. Nice of them to put on the party and host the PFF.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I would have to say it was the best party I have been to so far out of the 7 years of the PFF that I have been to. BLUES flying RIGHT OVER THE HOUSE, Great Music, a ton of folks, and one of the few that I can remember it ALL. :letsdrink

Just to give you a recap of some of my past PFF party's:

2 of them I passed out and had pixs of Dildo's taken in compromising positions on me. :banghead

1 Almost got into a fight.

4 I can't remember.

3 I was the Joke of the party.

and 1 hell who knows. :letsdrink:letsdrink

This one I stayed sober and watched everyone else. IT WAS AWESOME. :letsdrink 

They had to be over 150 folks at the party and Mark did a hellva job of doing it right. Hats of to him and his wife. 

Happy 9th Aniverssary. (sp?)


----------



## fishermansdream (Sep 17, 2009)

made it there a lil late but i still had a wonderful time meeting everyone! I heard nothing but good things about the band. Im glad everyone enjoyed them....and i only got one jello shot  but it was good!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a blast......First time in years I had off fer the Blues and still didn't get to go :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead Maybe next time AGAIN!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Murph the dildos and the fight were the same party...


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

you guys crack me up....pics to come...lord, the conversations with scott, scott, wade, clay, will, mark, mark,mark... i could go on and on...just a great time and i didn't fall down or need help getting to the car...



nice to see ya'll again and as always, one more reason to pay my taxes and to know that the USA will deliver and can and will kick your asses if you want to mess with us! from near or far...


----------



## redrunner (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks like a great party, I should have gone.:banghead


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the great party. Really enjoyed the band.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Ultralite (Mike) and I had a great time at the Blue Angel's Party...thanks Mark and Anglyn for hosting such an awesome event :bowdown There was plenty of good food and drink :hungry :toast...an awesome live band...and some really great time spent with new and old friends :grouphug. The air show and fireworks were just icing on the cake to make it a perfect day! For those of you that did not make it...or for those of you that did and forgot oke...you missed a good one:clap

I can't seem to add any pictures due to some sort of unexplained error box that keeps popping up after I try to insert a picture :banghead :hoppingmad :doh so I will try to add them later. I have a few good ones I wanted to share.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Great party as usual Mark and Angelyn! I just wish I didn't have to work but I was able to get there late. Was able to meet a few PFFrs and chat a little. I never did find Angelyn to say hi. Thanks for everything Mark and Angelyn


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Absolutely great time with great folks. You can bet I won't miss another! One of the best planned and executed bashes I have had the pleasure of attending....


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Mark and Angelyn for opening up your home once again for a couple party crashers. It was nice to see such a bunch of freindly people. Great food, good music, Air Planes flying all around, Watchin Dan open Oysters, eatin Oysters that Dan was opening , drinkin and stayin put. We had a great time as usual:letsparty.....................Dennis & Donna


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Good times! Yes to many Mark's at that party. Thanks to the wonderful hosts. I have a short video of the crowd. Need to load it up.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic party. I have to agree, probably one of the best PFF get togethers so far. Mark and Angelyn we appreciate it so much to be invited into your home. Wade, it was so good to see you up and around like your doing. Keep it up and you'll be back on the bridge again in no time. And yep, there were a few Marks there. All good fellas!!

Last JATO burn










Fat Albert










All the folks.










Blues


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Mark and Angelyn!!!! :bowdown

My first mate and I got there for the night show and It was fantastic. Good to see the familiar faces and a few more new ones.

To "ultralight on the rocks", you guy's are great!!!! Wade and Scott are some great guys and always fun to talk with, Zachary sure did like the Bubble Chaser,and Ms Renee!!!! Poor girl!!!! 

Sure I missed someone but it was good to see everyone!!!!! :clap


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Pictures...finally...enjoy..



crowds getting ready for the show...:clap

























the show begins...some pictures...:usaflag





































































and the night show...a couple of good ones



the smiley fireworks for those that missed it














the ending when the runway lit up














and finally some parting shots...



it was good to see this couple....(no not Scott and Joel hamming it up in the background oke)....Clay & Renee...she is a trooper...falls off the back of a motorcycle @50 mph the night before and shows up to the party! Clay she's a keeper.














Dan at his smoking hot best...














cooks finally getting a break from the long lines...:hungry














and finally...under the cover of darkness...I captured this amazing scene...:takephoto...Will...Mike...Scott and Dan with Clay in the shadows...whatever could they be discussing...














had to sneak in to see what this was all about....turns out Will and Ultralite were talking about...get this...inshore fishing and what bait to use...I'll let you figure out what Will has in his hand...:shedevil


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Thats a lie.I found thAt when i was walking up and had to ask someone what it was.they snuck the picture on me when i was trying to get some info from an inshore fisherman that could identify the object.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (11/15/2009)*Thats a lie.I found thAt when i was walking up and had to ask someone what it was.they snuck the picture on me when i was trying to get some info from an inshore fisherman that could identify the object.




LMAO...:takephoto don't lie...



You're lucky the dock shot came out too dark...:shedevil


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

THANKS to all for comin out to enjoy the show and the beautiful day!

this was the best blues party yet!

it wasnt the blues, the food, the music or the fireworks that made 

this a great party it was the folks who came out!

cant wait till next year!:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty

a very specialthanks to: 

dennis and donna for all their help for the before and after

murph and marcus for cooking and the keganator

pirate dan forbringing andshucking 100 lbs. of oysters

and to everyone who brought all the wonderful food.

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

will, you can see the berkeley bag hidin up your sleeve in the pic, great shot dale.

lookin forward to mitch and lanes world famous gumbo!

PFF party on!!! :letsparty:letsparty:letsparty

:letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

We had a blast !!!! Thanks for having us Mark. It was good seeing you again toBobby "X-Shark". Glad to hear your still smoke free, Good job brother :clap . Jennifer got a few pic's I'll post up when I get home this afternoon. I hope she got some of uncle Clay's candy barge:shedevil


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

What a wonderful BLUES day/night. Mark and Angelyn--you outdid your selves. Mitch and I had a blast. As always, great food, friends and music. I will try to post pics after work. :bowdown


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome party Mark and Angelyn. Some how you managed to top last years. Lots and lots of great people and food, add to that a good band and the Blues it just couldn't have been any better.... It was good to see some of my old friends and meet some new ones as well.... Here's to next year:letsdrink


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Tina, Beth and I had a great time..cannot wait till next years bash..

rich


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Great Party - Thank You.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

WOW!!!! :bowdown

Thanks Mark and Angelyn,I'm sorryI missed the day show but the night show was awesome and I did get to catch up with some friendsandscooped up the last of the oysters shucked by Bonita Dan..:letsdrink

Jimmy


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Was a blast!!!! Thanx somuch...and glad we slept on your dock (ok...on our boat at your dock)...and went for a ride and came back in for grilled hotdogs and chilly and more good sociallizing sunday evening....thanx guys! 



Dale...was a blast, glad you got some pics of Renee...she wont let me take none of her all busted up after she jumped off the back of the scooter at 50 mph on 110 friday night. And your right...she is a keeper!


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Absolutely, one of the best parties I have been to in this country, good, clean, family fun. Have nearly an hour of video of it all, will tey and upload it soon.



Met some awesome folks that I only knew by their screen name.



Thank you Mark and Angie, the hosts with the most.



Skippy, Caron and Ally


----------



## Crowningaround (Oct 16, 2008)

A huge Thank You to everyone that came out and help make this a success.

Same time next year!!


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Mark and Angelyn, 
My wife Beatriz and son Brandon and I had a great time!!!!! You put a lot of effort into pulling off a successful party like that. The band was great, along with all the company and food and drinks. Can't wait to do it again!! Thank you very much. :bowdown


----------

